# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Unconfirmed Spoilers Spring/Summer

## moonstorm

Heres some spoilers I got from Hollyoaks Forum, not sure if they will turn out to be true.  As Beth is already dead I have serious doubts about these but what does everyone else think?  I thinks some could be true but........



Beth dies in the car crash (im sure you all already know that)
Hannah is pregnant with dannys baby but she has a miscarriage because of her anorexia
Nancy is pregnant with justins baby and charlie dies in the hospital
Loiuse and warren break up and warren goes to jail for murder
Rhys kills himself over his loss of beth
Dom finds out about tina sleeping with russ and leaves her for good, she aborts the baby


--------
Itâs all about to heat up in Hollyoaks in what is to be the Chester based soapâs busiest and most exciting spring/summer to date, fans can expect a marriage proposal, a resident becoming widowed and death as some of our most loved residents lives go full circle. Letâs take a look at what is coming up in the months ahead.

Bullet for my Valentine

July will be one of the most exciting months since the explosion of the Dog when Sasha and Fletchâs drug taking storyline reaches its climax. Riddled with debt from buying drugs from Moz, the Chester love birds plan to leave the village but when an un-expecting Josh Ashworth steps in to pay the fee to Moz, matters take a turn for the worse when he holds the threesome hostage in the Valentines front room, only for things to take a further plunge for the worse when a drunken Leo stumbles through the door causing an edgy Moz to panic, in the village 3 gun shots are heard, and the Valentine family dynamic will have changed forever.

Family Affair

Elsewhere in the village disgraced Rhys Ashworth and Beth Clements face the residents of Chester when days before a disgusted Suzanne Ashworth announces in the Dog that Beth is pregnant. What Rhys and the other villagers donât know is that the positive pregnancy kit she has found belongs to someone a little closer to home, forcing one Ashworth and her Valentine lover to do some serious thinking.

Loves not a competition but Iâm winning

When a blast from the past returns with a surprise for Russ, his life could be on the up, but the Chester hunk is regretting another one night stand with Mercedes, could this be the little miracle he has been waiting for or will Mercedes scheming fake pregnancy scam prevail? When Russ is in Il Gnosh with Danni and Lucas he overhears one of the students boasting about his night with Mercedes, deciding he canât go on living in the same time as his ex-wife, Russ packs his bags and heads off to Leeds after proposing to Danni, to settle down with his new found family.

Goodbye My Friend

Evil Niallâs secret is finally in the open by August after the evil McQueen spawn admits to torturing Father Kieran and JP on their wedding night, leading to Father Kieranâs eventual death when Niallâs final plan comes into place, giving him the perfect alibi and bringing JPâs life crumbling down.

----------


## Bad Wolf

these seem really far fetched but some of them may be slightly true, i have heard that russ leaves and father kieron is killed by niall, but its made to look like suicide

ive also heard that another cast member is leaving you wouldnt expect, leading to hollyoaks best actor to leave, i cant tell you who though!!!!

----------


## fareehab4ne1

Beth being pregnant can't be true-as it is shown on tv now that she is dead! 
Russ leaves I think....
Niall becomes more evil and does kill the priest...

----------


## miccisy

> Beth being pregnant can't be true-as it is shown on tv now that she is dead! 
> Russ leaves I think....
> Niall becomes more evil and does kill the priest...


I think Suzanne must find a pregnancy test or summat and think that Beth was pregnant. It will turn out to be Hannah as it says " Hannah finds out she is pregnant to Danny but has a miscaraige".

I think soem of these storylines could be good if true

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

isnt jake leaving? also hollyoaks must have the most fertile population int he world. if nancys pregnant by justin after a night, tinas preganant with russ' baby after a night, danny gets hannah pregant, amy has been pregant. thats pushign the 'it only takes once' thing a bit too far. although i think the hannah and danny storyline will be good to show the true extint of the anoriexia storyline.

----------


## Bad Wolf

someone is leaving u would never expect.........

----------


## angelblue

Hey does anyone know if leo dies or is it one of younger ones who get shot :Ponder:

----------


## jessicaesutton

> Niall becomes more evil and does kill the priest...


The actor who plays Niall said this wasn't true in the Inside Soap McQueen's feature a while back - I really hope it isn't!

----------

